# My Orchestral Music Reel



## borghipablo (Jul 7, 2018)

I just want to share with you my orchestral Reel with Recordings in New Zealand with the NZSO and the Park Road production Team, and also in Skopje Macedonia.

I've learned a lot in this forum and It's a pleasure to show you what I do.


----------



## BenG (Jul 8, 2018)

Thanks for sharing, Pablo! Really enjoyed your first two pieces!! 

You're music is fantastic and I'm surprised I'm the first one commenting! You are clearly talented and I loved hearing all of the different pieces in your reel. The only thing I would suggest is maybe making it a bit shorter as I feel it would make everything even more impactful.

Would love to hear more about your experiences with the different orchestras!


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Jul 8, 2018)

Great music and very cool demo reel! Thanks for sharing


----------



## SBK (Jul 8, 2018)

amazing!


----------



## MarcelM (Jul 8, 2018)

no words for this... simply stunning! great work!


----------



## borghipablo (Jul 8, 2018)

BenG said:


> Thanks for sharing, Pablo! Really enjoyed your first two pieces!!
> 
> You're music is fantastic and I'm surprised I'm the first one commenting! You are clearly talented and I loved hearing all of the different pieces in your reel. The only thing I would suggest is maybe making it a bit shorter as I feel it would make everything even more impactful.
> 
> Would love to hear more about your experiences with the different orchestras!



Thanks a lot for watching, I feel perhaps that it is too long, that's true, I let many pieces outside but perhaps with only 2 minutes it would be better, I have new recordings for the end of the year, next one I'll take your advice.
Thanks!


----------



## MarcelM (Jul 8, 2018)

i would have watched even an longer video 

i dont think it is too long at all and i didnt feel bored watching the full video.

iam sure the video will be a success... or it is already


----------



## TGV (Jul 8, 2018)

Nice. I particularly liked the slower, lyrical moments. Great stuff.

BTW, for the lovers, YouTube autoplayed this

And there's more.


----------



## BenG (Jul 8, 2018)

borghipablo said:


> Thanks a lot for watching, I feel perhaps that it is too long, that's true, I let many pieces outside but perhaps with only 2 minutes it would be better, I have new recordings for the end of the year, next one I'll take your advice.
> Thanks!



No problem and I was in the same position as you! My reel was waaay too long (~8 mins) and asked some producer friends what they like to see/hear in a demo. The 'gist' was only put your best stuff, and nothing over 2 minutes. 

Easier said, than done and definitely know how hard it can be to choose!


----------



## borghipablo (Jul 8, 2018)

TGV said:


> Nice. I particularly liked the slower, lyrical moments. Great stuff.
> 
> BTW, for the lovers, YouTube autoplayed this


Yes, this was in August 2016 I think, a fantastic experience with the Orchestra and the Peter Jackson world, the sad part is that the film (Pacific) never saw the light...


----------



## dariusofwest (Jul 8, 2018)

Awesome demo reel! Some really great pieces in there.


----------



## germancomponist (Jul 8, 2018)

It's always nice to see and listen to the music from composers, played by an real orchestra. Nice!


----------



## borghipablo (Jul 8, 2018)

germancomponist said:


> It's always nice to see and listen to the music from composers, played by an real orchestra. Nice!


I always try to record (when it's possible of course), it's a completely different approach for me, when I write for musicians for example in a Slow and piano piece, If I use V.I. I should write many other layers to get a nicer sound, but with real musicians you can use only the strings session or a Quartet and the difference is really big, you only need good players, a good hall / studio, a good recording engineer and your orchestration skills.


----------



## Steve Martin (Jul 9, 2018)

Sounds great. Love the overall sound and the harmony and progressions are superb. Orchestration is awesome. Thanks so much for taking the time to post and share your music. It is very inspiring to listen to.


----------



## borghipablo (Aug 2, 2018)

Just a short piece that I composed for a film.


----------



## SolarCell (Aug 3, 2018)

Beautiful peace! Enjoyed it


----------



## chuck.dallas (Aug 3, 2018)

borghipablo said:


> Just a short piece that I composed for a film.



Very nice!


----------

